# Selzter cap



## grizz44 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a cap for a setlzer bottle if anybody needs one. I left the bottle on the porch and froze it. Marked "Hanover Bottling Works"


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 19, 2013)

Should have mentioned it's free.


----------



## mrainbolt (May 10, 2013)

Grizz44,

 I realize this offer is over a year old but if the cap is available I need one.

 Let me know.

 Thanks,
 Fred


----------

